# Hymer B694 (1997) Ride Height



## 89827 (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know the correct ride height for the front of a Hymer B694 (1997)? My motorhome appears to be quite low at the front, with an appreciable difference front to rear. Clearance is 6.5" from road to sump, barely 6" from road to under-tray, and 3.5" from the top of the wheel (tyre) to the lowest point of the wheel-arch. The water tank is three-quarters full (80 litres or so) and around 45 litres of Diesel fuel. Any suggestions and/or measurements from other B694 owners would be welcome!


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Hymerhobo,

I am afraid I don't know the correct heights!
However I have been out in the cold and checked mine which is a 1996 for you!!!
Road to sump -7 ins
Road to tray 6.5 ins
Wheel top to arch - 6.5 ins

Mine doesn't look too bad, maybe slightly down but it hasn't bothered me up to now.

What tyre sizes and pressures do you have?
My fronts are 195/70 15C at 62 psi (4.1 bar)
Rear 225/70 15C at 65 psi (4.5 bar)

Hope this helps,

BillD

PS I tried to send this last night but the site wouldn't let me back in.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi BillD, I know this is slightly off topic but I noticed that your front and rear tyre sizes were different, is this common? What do you do if you get a puncture do you carry two spares? I think ( not at all sure ) that it might be illegal to have different sizes on the same axle.
Back onto the subject matter, do either of the vehicles have AirRide suspension units because I would imagine that if the rear was too high it could affect clearances at the front of the vehicle.
Phil.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Out of curiosity I've just measured my clearance and it is 9 inches to sump and 6.5 inches under wheel arch. I have a Swift on a Fiat Ducato with a 1.9TD engine. I expect that if your vehicles are 2.5/2.8 it would sit a bit lower. My tyres are 185R14C. My suspension is pumped up fairly high because I carry a motorcycle on the rear rack.
Phil.


----------



## 89827 (May 1, 2005)

>>I am afraid I don't know the correct heights! 
However I have been out in the cold and checked mine <<

Now I feel guilty 

>>Road to sump -7 ins 
Road to tray 6.5 ins 
Wheel top to arch - 6.5 ins <<

So yours is roughly the same, apart from the wheel arch clearance. My arches have a ridge running laterally in them, and I took that into account with my measurements …

>>Mine doesn't look too bad, maybe slightly down but it hasn't bothered me up to now.

Mine looks a wee bit too much like an American 'funny car' for my taste. However it's not the appearance that bothers me so much as the thought of the damage an overly raised manhole cover would cause.

>>What tyre sizes and pressures do you have? 
My fronts are 195/70 15C at 62 psi (4.1 bar) 
Rear 225/70 15C at 65 psi (4.5 bar) <<

Mine are pumped slightly higher all round.

>>do either of the vehicles have AirRide suspension units

Mine doesn't.

>>Swift on a Fiat Ducato with a 1.9TD engine

This is a different beast entirely. I used to have a B544, and it was much higher at the front than my B694 and rode approximately level front to rear.

Cheers,
-Steve W


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Steve, I know they are 'quite different beasts' but I thought it might be helpful to compare different makes, sorry I bothered.
Phil.


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi Phil905, [Hi BillD, I know this is slightly off topic but I noticed that your front and rear tyre sizes were different, is this common? What do you do if you get a puncture do you carry two spares? I think ( not at all sure ) that it might be illegal to have different sizes on the same axle. 
Back onto the subject matter, do either of the vehicles have AirRide suspension units because I would imagine that if the rear was too high it could affect clearances at the front of the vehicle. 
Phil.quote] 
It is legal to use different sizes as long as you dont exceed 50 and are going to get it repaired,( same as space saver wheels)
Eddie
    [/quote]


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
The B694 is tag axled and independent suspension on each wheel, it is very unlikely to have air-rides.
I am frantically getting ready for the cross channel ferry tonight so I haven't had time to dig out the handbook about the tyre sizes, but the pressure is as per the book.
BillD


----------

